# holter monitor



## tdnguyentx (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello - I am new with cardiology coding. can someone please clarify if holter hookup code ( cpt 93225) can be code on the day the holter was picked up; one day later the pt returns to have the holter reads and interprets by the physician (cpt code 93224) be billed on the 2nd separate days? the physician owns equipment and does his own reading. (cardiologist). all done in the office setting.

OR do I just bill for the global code of 93224 on the 2nd day?

Thank you everyone in advance for your time. Nguyen


----------



## la_0922 (Dec 17, 2012)

tdnguyentx said:


> Hello - I am new with cardiology coding. can someone please clarify if holter hookup code ( cpt 93225) can be code on the day the holter was picked up; one day later the pt returns to have the holter reads and interprets by the physician (cpt code 93224) be billed on the 2nd separate days? the physician owns equipment and does his own reading. (cardiologist). all done in the office setting.
> 
> OR do I just bill for the global code of 93224 on the 2nd day?
> 
> Thank you everyone in advance for your time. Nguyen



The CPT code 93224 is the complete global, you cannot bill a 93225 with a 93224 that is considered unbundling, the part I highlighted in red the CPT code for that should be 93227, however since the physician owns the equipment and does everything including hook up, downloading and scanning results, and interpretation, then the 93224 has to be billed on the day it was interpreted. however if the doc office does NOT do the scanning analysis, then it should be coded day 1(hookup) 93225, day 2 (interp)93227. --> this scenario is mostly used when a service is involved and the data is downloaded by them. 
hope this helps


----------

